# Indian Lake Crappie Report



## Dillon.R.Nott (Oct 4, 2015)

Haven’t been on these forms for a good minute now, just got into Facebook and all the group hats there. Been going at Indian since August- till now, and crappies have been active. In august we had to be on a boat to find them. We found good numbers of Bluegill and Crappies. Throwing a float and Nasty Nate into lilly pads jig around they would smash it in certain spots. Moving into September we fished the Moundwood area a lot and found some quality fish and numbers around. If you get a wind pushing into Moundwood bridge or marina, it’s a pretty solid spot to say the least lol. If we couldn’t find active fish at either of those general areas I checked out some covered docks. Like docks with one big ole roof over it. The roof and pontoons under provided the darkest coolest shade on the lake and that’s where I found the numbers. I even got into 3 Saugeyes and big Bluegills under pontoons. Would lay on dock and cast under the pontoons and float would disappear in seconds. Not as much size but numbers of fish were ridiculous for this time of year at Indian. If the suns out and no clouds bluebird skies that’s the best and my favorite time to hit covered docks; as all the fish will be wanting to sit in the shade. Here’s the pictures: Also everything Nasty Nate’s Baits awesome baits Crappies can’t resist them 































































I don’t keep any fish this time of year so only a few numbers pictures. Gave those fish to a bud of mine.


----------



## sixtyminutes (Jan 3, 2009)

Great report.


----------



## buickfan70 (Apr 18, 2018)

Thanks for the info. I haven't been to Ohio yet this year and plan to come up for a long weekend in the next few weeks sometime. I really want to catch a Fish Ohio fish again this year to get the pin again. Looks like some of those crappie may have made it.


----------



## Dillon.R.Nott (Oct 4, 2015)

buickfan70 said:


> Thanks for the info. I haven't been to Ohio yet this year and plan to come up for a long weekend in the next few weeks sometime. I really want to catch a Fish Ohio fish again this year to get the pin again. Looks like some of those crappie may have made it.


Not bragging at all but I’ve caught probably +20 Fish ohio Crappies at Indian this year. And seen probably another 20 from other folks. Most starting to show in March and last ones coming around early june. So many 13”’s. Seen quiet a few 15”s. And fall season hasn’t even started. I’ve never fished fall too seriously but I certainly know that it’s one of the best times of the year for big fish period.


----------



## crappietime (Sep 20, 2014)

Nice crappies. 13 and 15 inch crappies are certainly monsters in ohio. Are they mostly black crappie there? August was a good month for me at caesar creek with a good amount of 10 and 11 inch black crappies that were nice and thick. As the water cools it will get even better. Love the fall bite.


----------



## Dillon.R.Nott (Oct 4, 2015)

crappietime said:


> Nice crappies. 13 and 15 inch crappies are certainly monsters in ohio. Are they mostly black crappie there? August was a good month for me at caesar creek with a good amount of 10 and 11 inch black crappies that were nice and thick. As the water cools it will get even better. Love the fall bite.


Yeah I’ve noticed 95% of my biggest crappies at Indian are a black crappie. My biggest white crappie at Indian this year was 13”. This April- May average keeper was probably 10.5” - 11”. Insane year at Indian. I’m unfamiliar to Fall fishing but this year will be a experience for sure


----------



## buickfan70 (Apr 18, 2018)

Indian is a good crappie lake as last year I caught a FO 14" Crappie first day I was at Indian Lake and caught 3 FO White Bass over next couple of days it was a very good trip. Have the White Bass been biting good as well? I also caught a ton of catfish most of them were caught on lures while fishing for something else lol;that lake must be full of channel cats. I was short 1" inch from catching a FO catfish so that trip spoiled me as here in Ky it takes me a lot of fishing trips to catch a fish to enter in our angler program.


----------



## Dillon.R.Nott (Oct 4, 2015)

buickfan70 said:


> Indian is a good crappie lake as last year I caught a FO 14" Crappie first day I was at Indian Lake and caught 3 FO White Bass over next couple of days it was a very good trip. Have the White Bass been biting good as well? I also caught a ton of catfish most of them were caught on lures while fishing for something else lol;that lake must be full of channel cats. I was short 1" inch from catching a FO catfish so that trip spoiled me as here in Ky it takes me a lot of fishing trips to catch a fish to enter in our angler program.


Well during the White bass run, in spring, we did really good on them. I didn’t get a FO but caught plenty of fish in the 12” range. But my buddy Thomas caught a 16” out of there the same time we were there. We used the 2.3” Big Joshys cast fast real in they would crush it. They fought super hard a lot of fun. Went back to the same spot a day later and no fish were caught.


----------



## Draggin along (Nov 8, 2012)

Thanks for a nice report.


----------



## Lundfun (Oct 26, 2013)

Nice looking baits!


----------



## Dillon.R.Nott (Oct 4, 2015)

Thanks guys. Just can’t wait for these temps to drop, I miss my Saugeyes 
:,( been watching videos and scrolling through pictures man i feel like this year will be a good one. I’m only about 2 years old to Saugeye fishing and it usually ends up with me just going after crappie since they tend to be way easier to get lol. This year i’m going to really try and focus on the saugeyes towards fall and winter


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Why do you not keep fish this time of year? Just curious


----------



## 1more (Jan 10, 2015)

I never keep panfish July and August.
I feel the meat isn’t firm and the parasites are in the meat during warm weather in some lakes I fish.


----------



## Brahmabull71 (Jul 30, 2014)

Throw them on ice as soon as you catch them and they are just as good as spring. I like getting ice / water mixture in a cooler. Absolutely as good as spring.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

Brahmabull71 said:


> Throw them on ice as soon as you catch them and they are just as good as spring. I like getting ice / water mixture in a cooler. Absolutely as good as spring.


X2


----------



## sixtyminutes (Jan 3, 2009)

I was born in Northern Iowa. I have family there and in Otter Tail county in Minnesota. Over 1000 lakes in that county. My family did not catch and release as a rule. We loved to eat fish. I heard that Perch and Crappies were wormy in the summer so we did not eat them. Well, they were correct. Sometimes fish do have worms in their flesh. The worms die when you cook them. Not a health problem at all but what I always thought an " old wives tale " had a lot of truth to it. Put the fish on ice and they will be much easier to clean as it does firm up the flesh. Don't use Crappies for sashimi. Cook it and you will be fine.


----------

